# جميع برامج منتدى هندسة التبريد والتكييف



## magdygamal_8 (5 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لقد وضعت جميع البرامج التي تم وضعها في المنتدى لكي يسهل للأخوة الأعضاء الإستفادة منها ولذلك أطلب من جميع الإخوة عدم التعليق في هذه المشاركة حتى يمكن إضافة برامج أخرى في المستقبل وعلى الإخوة الذين يريدون التعليق عمل مشاركة أخري وتسمي مداخلات على برامج المنتدى 
وكذلك أعتذر للأخوة الذين قد لايجدون برامجهم إن كان هناك من لايجد برامجه التي وضعها ويمكنه إضافتها وكذلك أطلب من المشرفين مراجعة المشاركه وإذا وجدوا أنها مناسبة للتثبيت أم لا


----------



## magdygamal_8 (5 يونيو 2009)

برامج الأحمال

HAP 4.2
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86668.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118087.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127195.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99662.html


Thermal Load Calculation "hourly analysis program" HAP 4.04
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t23665.html

الهاب 4.3 (بجد المره دى)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133006.html

hap 4.30
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127326.html

البرنامج الشهير Carrier HAP- 4.10 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37209.html

Hap 4.41
شغال و على مسؤليتى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134689.html

REFبرنامج 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t112215.html

برامج التكييف لشركة lg مع شرح الشركة و الباسورد 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126711.html

برنامج لا غنى عنه لمهندسي التكييف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14020.html

برنامج Lg الجديد بيرسم المعماري ويحسب الاحمال.....حاجه جميلة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92917.html

Elite Software Rhvac v8.01.221
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t64451.html

ELITE - CHVAC 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92586.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t101025.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t30074.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114554.html

برنامج حساب أحمال التبريد فى قمة الروعة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131011.html

مجموعة برامج Carmel
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t44617.html

design of cold store-Elite +crack
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131766.html

برنامج حساب الحمال الحرارية bilclim 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136234.html

برنامج حساب حمل غرف التبريد والتجميد من(كوبلاند) 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133855.html

برنامج حساب وتصميم اجهزة التكييف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135372.html

برنامجي وشرحي لحساب الأحمال CLTD 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t124917.html


كل ما تحتاجه من برامج التبريد وتكييف الهواء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t11665.html

برنامج تصميم كامل يقدر الاحمال ويرسم تلقائى الدكت ويحدد اقطارها 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t39283.html

لاول مره برنامج بالعربى لحساب الاحمال 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t100708.html

ملف اكسل لحسب الأحمال بطريقة سهلة وسريعة جدا 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t42006.html

برنامج Cella الشهير فى حساب أحمال لغرف التبريد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t28592.html

برامج حسابات الدكت
برنامج يحسب الاحتكاك وهبوط الضغط لمسارات التكييف.... بصراحة افضل برنامج
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93374.html

ثلاث برامج تصميم انابيب ودكت وسيكرومتري تحفة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t56730.html

calculate Duct Loss And velocity Pressure
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t31002.html

افضل برنامج لتصميم صاج التكييف المركزى Duct
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t70239.html


اكسل شيت لكيفية حساب اوزان الصاج اللى عندك فى المشروع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131413.html

برامج لحسابات الدكتات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t71478.html

برنامج بسيط و متكامل لتصميم مجارى الهواء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113301.html


برنامج جديد و رائع لحساب قياس الدكت
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t38363.html


برنامج لحساب مجاري الهواء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93937.html


برنامج لحساب مقاسات مجاري الهواء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123599.html


حمّل برنامج Duct Mate
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t130122.html

برامج حساب الدكت....تجميع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134776.html

psychometric chart برامج 


موقع حتلاقي فيه رسمات الساكرومتري للشركة اللي تخطر على بالك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126765.html


digital psychometric chart
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t112637.html


برنامج بسايكومتري - Free Psychometric Calculator 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t108528.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t79205.html

برنامج Psychometric وبرنامج Pipe Size
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37100.html


Chilled Water Pipe


Program For Chilled Water Pipe And Valves Calculation
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t93949.html

pipe flow software
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109728.html

برامج حساب المواسير Piping 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135643.html


برنامج لحساب قطر انابيب التشلرز مع مراعاة تدفق وسرعة المياه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94630.html


المضخات

برامج حساب المضخات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135640.html

برنامج Pump Sizing
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t129652.html


وحدات المناولة

برنامج بسيط و متكامل لتصميم وحدات المناولة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t113667.html
برنامج لحساب ضغط المروحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131415.html



تسعة برامج لتحويل وحدات القياس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135193.html

برنامج للتحويل بين الوحدات ممتاز وحديث
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t111794.html

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123635.html


برنامج لاختيار مخارج الهواء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123628.html

برنامج لحساب ضغط المروحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t131415.html
excel sheet to calculate the Static Pressure for fans

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t132177.html



حسابات الصحى كلها فى ملف واحد (حاجه م الاخر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136357.html


برنامج رائع لشبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99295.html

elite fire software
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133394-2.html#post1120514


18 برنامج عالمي مجاني يعرضوا لاول مره للتبريد والتكييف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125729.html

برنامج لرسم انظمه التهويه على الاوتوكاد +وحسابها+واعداد قوائم بالكميات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127313.html

كل البرامج المساعده في تصميم التكييف (احمال+مياه+هواء+تكاليف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123547.html


AHU builder Software/Carrier
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t55912.html





برنامج رائع جدا لحساب الأنابيب الشعرية من شركة دانفوس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t71583.html

برنامج لإختيار طول وقطر المواسير الشعرية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99549.html


برنامج حسابات كميه الفريون لاي دائره تبريد وتكييف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123456.html


برنامج لحساب كمية وتكلفة الوقود للبويلرات التي تعمل على الوقود السائل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102606.html

برنامج حسابات ل ice craem
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t103364.html

لكل المهندسين في كل التخصصات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t94343.html


100برنامج هديه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126467.html
برنامج صيانه وتصميم لاجهزة التشلر
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136215.html


برنامج خاص لحساب حجم خزانات المازوت و الوراجل و توابعهما
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t43825.html

برنامج لحساب خصائص موائع التبريد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117249.html

برنامج الصيانة و ادارة العاملين و الخامات من شركة bits
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128503.html

Hvac calculator
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125716.html

pressure drops program of flowing liquids and gases in pipes 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t127370.html

15برنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامج رائع في صميم التكييف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t126475.html


برنامج بيديلك كافة انواع الخطابات الرسمية والغير رسمية....جميل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97616.html


برنامج رائع لشبكات المياه و الصرف الصحي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t99295.html


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (5 يونيو 2009)

ايه الجمال ده؟ ايه العظمه دي؟
اكيد الموضوع الى التثبيت ولا خيار آخر
موضوع يستحق من الجميع اجمل التقييمات


----------



## mohamed mech (6 يونيو 2009)

التميز للموضوع و صاحب الموضوع
جهد ممتاز جدا
نامل من المشرف تثبيت الموضوع
بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس و تستحق التحية


----------



## magdygamal_8 (8 يونيو 2009)

برنامج بيتزر لاختيار الضواغط​​​​http://www.bitzer.de/software/download.php​​​​برنامج حساب المفقودات الهيدروليكية لنظام CHILLERS المعتمد لدي YORK​​رابط البرنامج ​​http://www.elitesoft.com/pub/demo/HsySetup.exe​​رابط الكراك​​http://mihd.net/snhwa0​​​​تعلم الأوتوكاد بالفيديو وكمان بالعربي​​http://www.bestlearn.110mb.com/autocad/level1/autocad.html​​​​برنامج بصيغة بوربوينت عن الكنترول في أجهزة التكييف​​http://www.4shared.com/file/82952839/c842405/project5_presentation.html​​​​​​برنامج بوربوينت يشرح دورات التبريد​​http://www.4shared.com/file/72456260/ef647b17/Chapter11_062_.html​​​​​​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 يونيو 2009)

ولاننسى صاحب الموضوع ومجهوده الطيب في لم شتات البرامج من صفحات المنتدى
وفقك الله ورعاك اخي الكريم على مجهودك الرائع​


----------



## starting (11 يونيو 2009)

الموضوع اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا كل خير (هوا ده الشغل التمام)


----------



## أحمد طارق سعد أحمد (12 يونيو 2009)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك فى ياباشمهنس وجزاك كل خير


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم 

وشكرا لك علي مجهودك


----------



## ابن العميد (29 يونيو 2009)

ماشاء الله عليك يامجدي وفرت عليا البحث لتجميع البرامج 
ربنا يجزيك خير يا مجدي


----------



## zanitty (29 يونيو 2009)

يا باشا الموضوع ده موجود من زمان بس كان محتاج عين خبيره تقدره و انت سعادتك مكنتش موجودمتغيبش عننا تانى بقى


----------



## zanitty (30 يونيو 2009)

يا باشا الموضوع ده موجود من زمان بس كان محتاج عين خبيره تقدره و انت سعادتك مكنتش موجود
متغيبش عننا تانى بقى


----------



## ابن العميد (1 يوليو 2009)

عندك حق يا زنيتي فعلا الواحد لما يدور يلاقي درر


----------



## يوسف وعبدالرحمن (8 يوليو 2009)

أخي العزيز جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ولك


----------



## اسامة اشرى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيك يا اخى 
ومجهود فعلا اكثر من ممتاز


----------



## tayseer_eng (21 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## nofal (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## sharief (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك ويجزيك الخير بالدنيا والاخرة


----------



## 0128676708 (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وذيادة فى العلم


----------



## نبيل حسنى (14 فبراير 2010)

:28:جزاك الله عنا بكل حرف حسنة والحسنة بعشر امثالها :28:
:20: بارك الله فيك وفيما علمته من علمه:20:


----------



## احمد الجزائر (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الف تحية


----------



## مدحت الرفاعى (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مدحت الرفاعى (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك على هذه البرامج لقيمة:75:


----------



## nashmee (24 فبراير 2010)

مشكور كل الشكر وبارك الله فبكم


----------



## م شريف (27 فبراير 2010)

عظمة على عظمة على عظمة ... الى الامام


----------



## مهندس ملايشة (18 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## waleed_ ghost (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ضيف سليمان (14 مايو 2010)

كان فى عون اخيه كان الله فى عونه و شكرا على المجهود العظيم


----------



## مهندالمهندس (14 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع


----------



## مؤسسة رايد باثابت (15 مايو 2010)

بصراحة ربنا يعطي كل من شارك في هذا العمل وانجازة بصورة حسنة عافية في جسدة واولادة ووالدينة


----------



## eng_ahm_moh (9 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع ومتميز تسلم ايدك


----------



## محمد القلاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير على مجهوداتكم العظيمة واثابكم الله على ما تمنحوا لنا من علم وجعل الله هذا في ميزان حسناتكم ورحم الله والديكم ووالدينا (( اللهم أمين ))
محمود القلاوي


----------



## A2ZSaber (22 سبتمبر 2010)

حقا تستاهل التحية يا بش مهندس على هدا الجهد كلو


----------



## مستريورك (22 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

thx 2 much my friend


----------



## مهندس محمود نظير (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*ماشاء الله عليك يامجدي وفرت عليا البحث لتجميع البرامج 
ربنا يجزيك خير يا مجدي*
*ماشاء الله عليك يامجدي وفرت عليا البحث لتجميع البرامج 
ربنا يجزيك خير يا مجدي
ماشاء الله عليك يامجدي وفرت عليا البحث لتجميع البرامج 
ربنا يجزيك خير يا مجدي*​*
*


----------



## مهندس محمود نظير (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط لبرنامج Lg الجديد بيرسم المعماري ويحسب الاحمال.....حاجه جميلة
http://www.mediafire.com/?nen34v3acy6


----------



## hany20001us (30 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## اسامه13 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود رائع ومتميز يارب يكثر من امثالك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (15 أكتوبر 2010)

تشكر يا ريس​


----------



## أبوعماروجاسر (18 أغسطس 2011)

والله مجهود أكثر من رائع ويجزيك الله كل خير


----------



## Ali_haya (18 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود رائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس إيهاب فؤاد (16 يناير 2012)

مهما اشكر والله ما يكفي
جزالله الله كل خير
وجعلهالله في مزان حسناتك


----------



## Ihab-b (11 أغسطس 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد العطفي (5 سبتمبر 2012)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> برامج الأحمال
> 
> HAP 4.2
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86668.html
> ...


جزاكك الله خيرا


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (14 يناير 2014)

بارك الله بهذا الجهد العظيم ووفقك الله لاتباع مرضاته وافاض الله عليكم من علمه


----------



## نعيم عبدالكريم (14 فبراير 2014)

ان الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينة ونستغفره ونستعيذ ب الله من شرور انفسنا ومن سيئات اعمالنا من يهده الله فهو المهتد ومن يضلل فلن تجد له من دون الله وليا مرشدا //// احبابى القائمين على رعاية هذا الموقع الذى يعد من اعمدة انارة طريق العلم التى تهدى اليها حائرى الطريق من طلاب العلم ومرشد الحيارى فى اختيار السبيل الى العلم فهو حقا وصدقا منارة علمية لا ينكر فضلها الا جاحد وحتى لا اطيل ادعوا الله ان يمن عليكم جميعا يا من ساهمتم فى رفع راية هذا الموقع بطول الاجل وحسن العمل وجعله منكم مقبولا تقبلوا مرورى مع خالص تحياتى اخوكم نعيم عبد الكريم


----------

